
IMDB for learning resources - sandbank
This is my first project: edualist.com.<p>I am building a place where users could rank educational materials on broad range of subjects. What we have for now, is providers section and two subjects filled with some materials: python programming and startups.<p>Edualist was built because I discover that often it is a struggle for me to decide which book or course I should take first or take at all. Sometimes it is so addictive you can never really start learning. This is a disaster. What I expect to see in near future, is a place where one with desire to learn, say, how to program, or how to sing, can get a list of best existed guides, books and courses instantly and for free.<p>Actually, it was my first programming experience and first skill that i learned solely on my own at the computer in my college dorm room. There are many distractions you have through the learning process. As for me, I spent an incredible amount of time on which language I should learn first, then found courses and books, and only after that I finally started to progress. Now I wonder what took more time: deciding what language and MOOC I should take or building a site, where I including python, django, html, css, git, javascript, js frameworks, hosting, deploying and so on.<p>Now I want you guys to share your thoughts on that project and, perhaps, some suggestions. I believe that this place could be found useful by many people and they could also contribute to their favorite subject, say, Poker, with the best resources they know.<p>Sorry for the mistakes I surely made, english is not my native.
======
dozzie
> Edualist was built because I discover that often it is a struggle for me to
> decide which book or course I should take first or take at all.

And that's exactly what teacher is for.

> I spent an incredible amount of time on which language I should learn first,
> then found courses and books, and only after that I finally started to
> progress.

You have problem with making decisions, not with lack of guidance.

A rule of a thumb: start fast with _anything_ , learn whatever basics you need
in the process, and then _adjust_ your choices once they turn out to be
inappropriate for you.

As a novice you are not in a position to make decisions about your direction.
Your teacher is. If you have none, just start and learn enough of the field to
make further decisions.

